# خداع الخطية وحرق قوى النفس



## aymonded (25 يناير 2012)

إذا حمل إنسان جمرة نار في يده فهو حتماً سيحترق، ولكنه إذا ألقى الجمرة فهو ينفض عنه ما كان يحرقه فينقذ نفسه، ويحتاج فقط لضمادة تشفيه من حرقه، وأن ظن أحد أنه لا يحترق إذا حمل جمر النار، ويحملها ولا يشعر بها، فهو قد فقد الحس، لأن النار أن أحرقت المناطق الحسية فإن الإنسان يفقد الحس وتظل تأكل فيه دون أن يدري أو يشعر بشيء، والكتاب المقدس يقول: [ أيأخذ إنساناً ناراً في حجرة ولا تحترق ثيابه ؟ ] ( أمثال 6 : 27 )


خـــــداع الخطيـــــة : 
" لا يقل أحد إذا جُرب إني أُجرب من قِبَل الله. لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور، وهو لا يُجرب أحداً. ولكن كل واحد يُجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته. ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتاً " ( يعقوب 1 : 13 – 14 )؛ " القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه " ( إر17 : 9 )​الشرّ غريب عن طبيعة الله ولا يتعامل معه على الإطلاق تحت أي بند أو سبب، ومستحيل أن يدفع أي أحد لارتكابه أو وضعه في حالة عثرة ليمتحن إيمانه، فالله لا يُجرب أحد على الإطلاق، ولا يضع طريق فيه شرّ أمام الإنسان أو يخلق شيء ويوجده بسبب سابق علمه بأن الإنسان سيسقط (كما يعتقد البعض في موضوع الجنس وتناسل الإنسان) ومكتوب :" لا تَقُلْ: الرب جعلني أحيد فإنه لا يعمل ما يُمقُتهُ 
لا تَقُلْ: هو أضلني ؛ فإنه لا حاجة لهُ في الرجل الخاطئ 
الرب يبغض كل قبيحة وليست محبوبة عند الذين يتقونه " ( سيراخ 15: 11 – 13 )​*فالإنسان تستهويه الشهوة وتُغريه، وهو الذي يتوافق معها برغبته وحريته الكاملة وحده فقط دون تدخل الله لا من بعيد ولا من قريب*، فالله *لا يضع عراقيل* أمام الإنسان أو فرصة للشهوة أو أي خطية !!! [ هو صنع الإنسان في البدء وتَركَهُ يستشير نفسه ( حالة حرية الاختيار ) ] ( سيراخ 15 : 14 )؛ فالإنسان له مطلق الحرية في أن يُخطئ أو لا يُخطئ بدون أي تدخل خارجي أو إرغام من أحد !!!

يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير في عظة 15 : [ هناك كثيرون، بالرغم من أن النعمة حاضرة معهم، فإنهم ينخدعون بالخطية بدون أن يلاحظوا. فإذا افترضنا أنهُ كان في أحد البيوت فتاة عذراء، وكان هناك شاب أيضاً، فيحتال الشاب عليها ويتملقها حتى ترضى وتوافقه على شهواته، فتسقط وتفقد عفتها، كذلك الحية المرعبة، حية الخطية فهي تحضر دائماً مع النفس، تداعبها وتغريها، فإذا وافقت النفس ورضيت، فإن النفس غير الجسدانية تدخل في ارتباط مع الشرّ غير الجسداني الذي لذلك الروح الشرير. فالروح تدخل في ارتباط مع روح، والذي يرضى بإغواء الشرير، فإنه يزني في قلبه، إذ يكون قد قبل ورضي بإيحاءات الروح الخبيث.
فهذه هي إذن درجة جهادك، أن لا ترتكب هذه الخطية في أفكارك، بل تقاومها بعقلك، وتحارب وتجاهد في الداخل، ولا تذعن لفكرك الشرير، ولا تُعطي مكاناً في أفكارك للتلذذ بما هو خاطئ، فإذا وجد الرب فيك هذا الميل والاستعداد فهو بلا شك يأخذك إليه في ملكوته في اليوم الأخير ]

الخطية ليست عدو يحاربنا من الخارج بل هي جرثومة القصد السيئ تنبت في داخلنا، *وباختيارنا* نحيد عن طريق التفكير السوي السليم: (( طرحت عني ناموسك برأيي – أنا الذي سقطت )) ( القداس الأغريغوري ) 

لذلك فلننتبه يا إخوتي، ولنتُب طالبين من الله أن يسكب نعمته علينا، وحينما تحل علينا النعمة ونتذوق قوتها لنمسك بها ونحافظ ليا ولنُصغي لما هو مكتوب:
 " أيها الأحباء أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء أن تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس" (1بطرس2: 11) و " أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور " (أفسس4: 22)     " كأولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم" (1بطرس1: 4)   " لكي لا يعيش أيضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لإرادة الله" (1بطرس4: 2)،" إذاً لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها" (رومية6: 12)،" بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات" (رومية13: 14)،" ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" (غلاطية5: 24)، النعمة معكم آمين​


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2012)

" أيها الأحباء أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء أن تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس" (1بطرس2: 11) و " أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور " (أفسس4: 22)     " كأولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم" (1بطرس1: 4)   " لكي لا يعيش أيضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لإرادة الله" (1بطرس4: 2)،" إذاً لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها" (رومية6: 12)،" بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات" (رومية13: 14)،" ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" (غلاطية5: 24)​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع جمييل جدا و هااام جدا جدا جدا... اشكرك استاذى..*

* بس عندى سوئال فى الجزء ده مش فاهما..*




> فهذه هي إذن درجة جهادك، أن لا ترتكب هذه الخطية في أفكارك، بل تقاومها بعقلك، وتحارب وتجاهد في الداخل، ولا تذعن لفكرك الشرير، ولا تُعطي مكاناً في أفكارك للتلذذ بما هو خاطئ، فإذا وجد الرب فيك هذا الميل والاستعداد فهو بلا شك يأخذك إليه في ملكوته في اليوم الأخير ]


 مش فاهما الجزء الاحمر ده... إن وجد الرب فينا الميل و الاستعداد لمحاربه الفكره الشريره؟؟


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جمييل جدا و هااام جدا جدا جدا... اشكرك استاذى..*
> 
> * بس عندى سوئال فى الجزء ده مش فاهما..*
> 
> ...



طبعاً الكلام عائد على الفقرة الأولى ومتصل بها شديد الاتصال، لأنه في البداية يتكلم عن حضور النعمة ووجودها فينا، فيقصد أن لو فينا ميل قلبي نحو رفض الخطية والاستعداد لمحاربتها بقوة النعمة الحاضرة معنا، اي استخدام النعمة التي نلناها من الله بإرادتنا التي تحررت بقوة النعمة، فأن عمل النعمة يُثمر فينا ونستحق الحياة الأبدية بسبب أننا استخدمنا النعمة كقوة في حياتنا كما أعطاها لنا الله لنؤكد اختيارنا في المسيح يسوع ونُظهر صدق إيماننا وثمر عمل الله فينا، لأن ممكن يستلم الفلاح البذرة ويزرعها وتنمو، ولكن أ، أن أهملها بعد ذلك ولا يسعى أن يسقيها ويعتني بها فسوف تموت ويخسرها ... 
هكذا الإنسان استلم قوة النعمة ودخل في حرية مجد أولاد الله، فأن أهمل عطية الله، فعليه أن يعود سريعاً قبل أن يزداد الأهمال فتموت النبتة التي حرص على ان تنمو ليكون غُرس الرب للتمجيد، فأن استمر إهمالة وتغاضى عن قوة النعمة ولم يرفض الخطية من قلبه، فأنها تستفحل فيه وتزداد قوة وتتقلص النعمة فيفقد قوتها شيئاً فشيئاً إلى ان يتوه ويتقسى قلبه بغرور الخطية، فيخسر عمل الله ويدخل في الموت الروحي وينعزل عن الله فلا يستحق الحياة في المسيح وبالتالي لن يدخل ملكوت الله,,,, أرجو ان يكون الكلام وضح يا أجمل أخت حلوة، النعمة معك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

*نعم وضح استاذى... اشكرك...*
* و لكن هناك الكثير من الناس ضعفاء امام الخطيه..ضعفاء امام شهواتهم!!*
* يحاولون مجاهدين و لكنهم قد ييئسون و يفشلون-- فيبعدون عن المحاوله و يستسلمون...*
* و قد يحاول البعض و بالفعل ينجح فى التقليل و لكنه لا يعتبر هذا نجاح فهو يريد الامتناع و ليس التقليل... هناك خطايه تكون عند الشخص اصبحت مثل الادمان...*
* فهل لمدمن ان يمتنع فى يوم و ليله!!*
* و لا ممكن إنه   يحاول و مجرد التقليل ده يعتبرو نجاح  للمحاوله فى الاستمرار فى الشفاء حتى يتم الشفاء التام...*
* اعتقد فى بعض الاحيان يحتاج المريض إلى لمسه اخرى من الرب حتى يتم الشفاء؟؟ صح؟؟ مثل الاعمى الذى لم يشفى تماما من اول مره --- *
*و لكن بالفعل الفكر الشرير هو الذى يولد خطيه عندما نتركه ينمو فى العقل...*
*فاسهل ان ننزع نباتا صغيرا او بزر.. بدل ان نحاول ان ننزع شجره عظيمه جدورها  ممتده فى الارض...*
* اشكرك على الشرح استاذى و الاهتمام الدائم...*


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *نعم وضح استاذى... اشكرك...*
> * و لكن هناك الكثير من الناس ضعفاء امام الخطيه..ضعفاء امام شهواتهم!!*
> * يحاولون مجاهدين و لكنهم قد ييئسون و يفشلون-- فيبعدون عن المحاوله و يستسلمون...*
> * و قد يحاول البعض و بالفعل ينجح فى التقليل و لكنه لا يعتبر هذا نجاح فهو يريد الامتناع و ليس التقليل... هناك خطايه تكون عند الشخص اصبحت مثل الادمان...*
> ...





ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الحلو
وعموماً الله ينظر للقلب وميول النفس الداخلية، لأن هناك من يقع في الخطية عن ضعف نفسي بسبب طول خبرة الشرّ فيها، وهو مع يرفضها ولا يُريدها وقد تصل لحد الدموع والصرخ إلى الله، وهناك من يدبر ويُخطط للوقوع فيها لأنها حبه الوحيد وميل قلبه، فالله ينظر لميل القلب الداخلي، فربما يكون الإنسان ضعيف ولا يعرف كيف يستخدم القوة التي يمكلها من الله، ولكن في قلبه ميل نحو الرب ويرفض الخطية ولا يريدها، وهنا يتحنن الله عليه وينظر لصبره ودموعه الخفية وأنين قلبه ويحول كل جهاد له في هذا الرفض لثقل مجد وحلول نعمة أعظم لكي يغلب في النهاية ... ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

مواضيع حضرتك بتعجبني جداا
كلها بجد
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مواضيع حضرتك بتعجبني جداا
> كلها بجد
> ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويبارك خدمتك
> ​



ويبارك حياتك يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> " أيها الأحباء أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء أن تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس" (1بطرس2: 11) و " أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور " (أفسس4: 22)     " كأولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم" (1بطرس1: 4) " لكي لا يعيش أيضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لإرادة الله" (1بطرس4: 2)،" إذاً لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها" (رومية6: 12)،" بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات" (رومية13: 14)،" ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" (غلاطية5: 24)​


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع  اسمحلى ممكن حضرتك تشرحلى الايه دى  وكمان عندى سؤال حضرتك فى كلامك نوهت ان لمجرد الانسان بيشترك فى الفكر فى الخطيه بيكون زنى بفكره بمعنى انه سلم للخطيه  طيب وقت اعترافنا  بيكون عن الخطيه ذى  كده  او ما شابه يعنى بيكون بالتفصيل ولا مش لازم ولمجرد انى اقول انى اخطيت فى تفكيرى كده بمثابة اعترافى بالخطيه كامله
اشكرك ربنا  يبارك حياتك ويزيدك نعمة


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع  اسمحلى ممكن حضرتك تشرحلى الايه دى  وكمان عندى سؤال حضرتك فى كلامك نوهت ان لمجرد الانسان بيشترك فى الفكر فى الخطيه بيكون زنى بفكره بمعنى انه سلم للخطيه  طيب وقت اعترافنا  بيكون عن الخطيه ذى  كده  او ما شابه يعنى بيكون بالتفصيل ولا مش لازم ولمجرد انى اقول انى اخطيت فى تفكيرى كده بمثابة اعترافى بالخطيه كامله
> اشكرك ربنا  يبارك حياتك ويزيدك نعمة



سلام لكي يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح يسوع
أولاً الآية بتتكلم عموماً عن الذين ذاقوا نعمة الله ونالوا قوته وأخذوا منه قوة نصره على الخطية والشر والفساد، لأنهم تذوقوا روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقهم من ناموس (قانون) الخطية والموت، فالحياة في داخلهم وليست خارج عنهم، وعليهم الآن كواجب هو الطاعة لوصايا الله وأن يمتعنوا عن كل الشهوات التي تُحارب النفس، وأن يلبسوا الرب يسوع في كل يوم، من خلال سماع صوت الله في الإنجيل مع روح الطاعة للوصية لأنها ليست ثقيلة بالطبع لأن من يعملها ويعطينا قوتها فينا هو الروح القدس الساكن في أوانينا...

وبالنسبة للاعتراف الموضوع مش موضوع أنا باقول ايه في الاعتراف، إنما قلبي وفكري لمن يميل، وما هو احتياج قلبي الحقيقي، هل أن شاعر بأني أخطأت إلى الله وخسرت بسبب الخطية الشركة معه، هل رأيت أني أمام الله فعلاً [ لك وحدك أخطأت والشرّ قدام عينيك صنعت ]، واحتاج من كل قلبي أن يُخلصني من هذا العار الذي لحق نفسي وأني أهنت وصية الله وطرحتها عني بعيداً بغرض أن أعود مرة أخرى لحياة الشركة معه !!! بمعنى أبسط ما هو الغرض الذي من أجله أتوب، لأن هذا يحدد مصير توبتي الحقيقية التي تنبع من إرادتي أنا لأني أريد الشركة مع الله وليس لكي أكون إنسان صالح !!!! النعمة معك
​


----------

